# Restore or Sell?



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it worth it?

This was my first road bike and i love her.

The good:
All steel, Carbon fork, Ultegra 6500 components, Very stiff and snappy, handles very well on descents, confortable all day long, and last but not least, its BEAUTIFUL ( to me).

The bad:
A younger me (trying to fit in) cut the fork so only the stem and a single spacer fits (not the best idea), finish is weathered in some areas, Cheap brakes (old cervelo branded tektros) perform horribly compared to 105's or ultegras, i was told at a fitting that the frame size was 60 cm (even though when i measure it i get 57.something), Im a 58-59 depending on the top tube, rust on most all the stem and brakes bolts, saddle is ragged, 

If I keep it, its going to be an investment:
Paint job $550
Fork $350
Brakes $150
Headset $135
BB $135
Saddle $200
Seat post $150
Stem $150

If I do sell this bike its going to take me awhile to get back to n+1
(ive had my eye on a stoemper taylor $6K)

if I keep it ill feel blessed, as 
1. there arent alot out there left (i did see one on the luna chix breast cancer ride last week).
2. The decals are no longer made, so they'll be painted on and that's cool :thumbsup: might even get some custom going on.
3. ive got two carbon bikes, I LOVE the way this thing rides.

Whaddaya think?

Sell it?

Keep it?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Why would you sell it. You love it. Fix or upgrade a few things and call it a day, no reason to replace everything, no real need for a new paint job. Get brakes, a saddle and some new bolts.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

BTDT and ended up never riding the rebuilt bike. So for me it was a waste of money. You can buy darn near any frame Cervelo currently makes with $2000 used on ebay.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Keep it, it looks good (retro) and you like riding it, as some have said change a few parts and enjoy it. I wouldn't paint it, keep the fame as is.

That way you are not a sheep (like me) and have to own the latest just to fit in. In saying that I still have an old 03 ish CAAD 7 Seaco team frame, bare ALU, I always get comments when I ride it. Even better when I race it, and place better than alot of others on their brand new bikes.

What would make it better:

A black Chris King headset
7800 brakes
6700 or 7800 pedals
And if you can stretch the budget 7800 levers

cheers

Pete


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Another vote for keeping it and not painting it.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep it and dress it up with Campy.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Get and new ride and you will forget about your 1st love in no time.


----------

